# How to make Spanish moss?



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Inside the tank?

I think you can buy spanish moss from some craft/floral stores. Though, I'm pretty sure it would decompose fairly quickly. might be able to soak it with epoxy (my answer to everything).

Maybe check some of the terrarium supplies, sometimes they have fake plants and stuff, I imagine someone would have some plastic spanish moss (also, not sure if it's suitable for submerged use)

If it's for an actual terrarium/vivarium/not submerged use, you could probably find someone selling some live stuff, check with orchid and bromeliad type places.


----------



## rah-bop (Apr 28, 2012)

You know how people make fake trees out of wood and moss in the aquarium? I was thinking of something similar. I wonder if there's some kind of plant that I could tie to a piece of wood that would dangle down and look like spanish moss in the aquarium.


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

weeping moss characteristically droops instead of growing upward like other mosses.
would that be an option?


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

weeping moss was the only thing i could think of. however i dont think anything will hang like that it goes against aquarium principles. Things float and plants grow toward the light, making it very hard to get that type of effect.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

What about filter floss like people us to make th fake waterfalls?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Hair algae would do the trick :hihi:


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

The closest I have seen is putting java fern on top of driftwood, and training the roots to grow straight down. Not really Spanish mossy, but it looks great.


----------

